# Mr. Bobbitt FYA -- Glitch in the Ratings



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

Mike,

Don't worry be happy you are part of the "Dopey" parade. I still can't find the promote button Yrys told me about.


em (soon to be Dopey III x 2)


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Don't worry be happy you are part of the "Dopey" parade. I still can't find the promote button Yrys told me about.
> em (soon to be Dopey III x 2)





> Mike Baker
> is feeling better, but feels like ice.
> The one from the Rock
> Milnet.ca Subscriber
> ...



look to the left of the persons post who you want to rate ... note my* BOLD * ...


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

Vern, beleive me when I tell you I do not have that function displaying anywhere in that area.  That is exactly where I was looking but thought I was mistaken.  I am blank after Ratings +1/-1  


Oh god, I'm defective!



em


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Vern, beleive me when I tell you I do not have that function displaying anywhere in that area.  That is exactly where I was looking but thought I was mistaken.  I am blank after Ratings +1/-1
> Oh god, I'm defective!
> em



Well,

You're supposed to be blank under your own name!! You can't rate yourself!!  

You show up fine to me though!!  



> emmiee
> is Dopey III.
> Milnet.ca Subscriber
> Guest
> ...


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2007)

On a side note Vern, Emmiee is not the first person to have said they can't see it. Some others asked me earlier if I could see because they could not...


----------



## emmiee (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern 
is going on a cougar hunt .
Is just another girl who is having a busy day!!
Directing Staff
Milnet.ca Fixture


Rating: +88/-42
 Online


Vern this is what my screen shows for you you are blank too....

em


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Seen and noted -- topic split so that Mike can check out this _glitch_ ...


----------



## Inch (26 Sep 2007)

I thought it had something to do with your status, ie Guest. Once you make 25 posts and change from Guest to Junior Member, you should have the ability to promote and demote. I could be wrong though, that may have been the old system from a few years ago.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> I thought it had something to do with your status, ie Guest. Once you make 25 posts and change from Guest to Junior Member, you should have the ability to promote and demote. I could be wrong though, that may have been the old system from a few years ago.



Actually, that is entirely possible as I see emmiee is still showing as a "guest."

HorM,

How about the ones who inquired of you?? Are they showing as "guests" too?


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2007)

1 may but the other certainly not.


----------



## Snaketnk (26 Sep 2007)

Here's how it works as of today:

As soon as you graduate from "Guest" to "New Member" you're allowed to promote/demote people.

I just graduated today.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> 1 may but the other certainly not.



Thanks.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Sep 2007)

Instead of the demote button add  "dumb" and "dumber" buttons. 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Sep 2007)

What ever happened to the day when the site was about posting, meeting friends, and learning....

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the day when the site was about posting, meeting friends, and learning....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



New army......

New army.ca


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> New army......
> 
> New army.ca



 :rofl:


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> New army......
> 
> New army.ca



harumph....might was well practice my msn speak then...

dileas

tess


----------



## old medic (27 Sep 2007)

Folks,

If you are logged into one forum, for example, army.ca and you either navigate via the 
pull down menu at the top left corner, or you click on a link that takes you to another 
domain, say milnet.ca then you are not logged into that mirror, and the promote, demote 
options will disappear.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You need to have 25 posts before you can rate someone else...


----------



## fbr2o75 (27 Sep 2007)

If I make this my last post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and just read from here on in, I won't have the added pressure of having to rate people. :blotto:


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2007)

We would have the please of silence, and your rating may go up  ;D

dileas

tess


----------



## Greymatters (27 Sep 2007)

fbr2o75 said:
			
		

> If I make this my last post,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and just read from here on in, I won't have the added pressure of having to rate people. :blotto:



Just dont use it if you dont like it... although I must admit its hard to avoid noticing it or commenting on it...


----------

